# beauty dish vs soft box



## eliasch (Oct 4, 2012)

hi guys,

i have a beauty shooting (hair & makeup), what is the best light for this shooting? 

beauty dish or soft box. i already have soft box but i am able to get the beauty dish if it is better and the difference is obvious.

so please i need your advices

thank u


----------



## tirediron (Oct 4, 2012)

The difference certainly will be obvious to the trained eye; as for which is better, it really depends on the style of shoot.  Your best bet will be to search photo forums for examples of each to see what you prefer.  FWIW, I would tend to use a SB for softer, more gentle lighting, and/or more delicate make-up.  For a more edgy or modern look, the BD might be a better choice.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

I like the soft light of a soft box and octabox.

But i use a beauty dish too, especially during the outdoor shoots when I need fast setup and a little less wind resistance, or a little more drama from the lighting

ebay is your friend for either on the cheap

I use both of these:


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 5, 2012)

There is no 'better'...there is just different.


----------

